# Going to Delaware Headboat



## Armyguy (Oct 10, 2005)

Going to Delaware Headboat this saturday, and get on either Tradewind or Miss Shayanne. 

I took the "Reliable" headboat few weeks ago, and caught a Flounder, and about 5 croakers... Not much, but it was a nice being out in the delaware bay... $35 trip +$5 rod rental (tackle included) + $5 tip to mate... about $45 per person.. not too bad. 

I was surprised how far they went out... They will actually go out for about 1- 1 1/2 hrs out. 

I'll post a report on sunday.


----------



## kingo (Jun 21, 2006)

*Head Boat'n*

Have a great trip.Please let of know how you did.



Have Rods will fish


----------



## Armyguy (Oct 10, 2005)

The water was very choppy, and it wasn't a productive day... there were some flounders, but it was mostly croakers... 

But i did see some trouts (spotted or weakfish) being caught... they were too small to keep though... 

I also saw one guy catch a small black seabass.. i guess there are seabass in the delaware bay. 

I took the Miss Shayanne, and it wasn't that great, but better than "Reliable headboat".. I think the "Tradewind" is the most popular headboat and crowded... if you prefer fishing in a less crowded headboat, go for the Miss Shayanne in JP's Wharf.


----------

